# Remington 7600 Stock Install



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I just bought a thumbhole stock to go onto my Remington 7600 in .270. I am looking for a shop or gumshith in the Gulf Breeze/P'Cola area that can install the stock and do a good deep clean on the gun before deer season. I usually do my own work, but the 7600 has so many moving parts I am a little nervous of tearing it down. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Take it to Lock and Gunsmith on Garden St. Rick Rankin has done great work for me in the past...ought to get him to do a little trigger work on it while you've got it in there.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

If it is a Boyd's stock then it should require minimal fitting. You are wanting someone to take it completely apart? Might I ask why?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one in 30.06 one of my favorites..... I have torn mine and a few others down to nothing several times. Don't be scared it is very simple like an 870. If you need some help bring it over and I will go through it with you..


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

@Skullworks it hasn't had a deep cleaning on it in over a decade and I want to make sure it is good to go for deer season. Your rifle looks great with the thumbhole stock. How well does it shoot with the thumbhole stock on it?

@Mullet Hunter I will send you a PM once my stock gets here. I appreciate any help I can get. I just didn't want to break it down and end up not being able to get it back together. My Dad gave me this gun and I don't want to mness it up. It means a lot to me.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem JR, skull that stock looks great on your rifle, what brand and where did you buy it...


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*



Wharf Rat said:


> Take it to Lock and Gunsmith on Garden St. Rick Rankin has done great work for me in the past...ought to get him to do a little trigger work on it while you've got it in there.


 
yep x2


----------

